# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Bơm định lượng hóa chất phù hợp sử dụng cho ngành nào?

## tâm huy

Bơm định lượng là một loại máy đang được ứng dụng rất rộng rãi trong các ngành công nghiệp như mỹ phẩm, thực phẩm, sữa, bánh kẹo, rượu bia, xăng dầu, hóa chất. Tuy nhiên, nếu bạn đang hoạt động trong ngành công nghiệp hóa chất, nhất thiết bạn phải chọn một loại máy bơm hoạt động phù hợp với tính chất và tiêu chuẩn của ngành, đó là bơm định lượng hóa chất. Vậy bơm định lượng hóa chất là gì?
bomdinhluonghoachat.jpg
Bơm định lượng hóa chất


Bơm định lượng hóa chất là loại máy bơm được sử dụng để bơm thành phần hóa chất độc hai, độ ăn mòn cao theo dải lưu lượng có thể điều chỉnh chủ động bằng tay hoặc tự động, bơm định lượng thường có lưu lượng thấp được sử dụng trong các công trình như hệ thống xử lý nước thải, xử lý nước cấp, xử lý khí thải để định lượng hóa chất cần sử dụng.


Tiêu chí để lựa chọn một máy bơm định lượng hóa chất tốt.
Để lựa chọn một máy bơm định lượng hóa chất tốt, bạn cần phải nắm những yêu cầu dưới đây:
Bạn sử dụng máy bơm để làm gì?
Cần phải xác định rõ, bạn sử dụng máy bơm để bơm hóa chất gì? Xác định độ ăn mòn của hóa chất để chọn lọc được màng bơm và đầu ra của bơm cho phù hợp.
Lưu lượng nước bơm là bao nhiêu l/h?
Áp lực bơm.
Áp lực bơm sẽ quyết định đến lưu lượng hóa chất bạn cần bơm. Khi bơm lên cao, lượng áp lực càng cao, lưu lượng dung dịch sẽ ít lại và ngược lại, lượng áp lực càng thấp, lưu lượng dung dịch sẽ sẽ nhiều hơn.

----------


## Tuan Kieu

mình đang cần bơm dùng để bơm axit hcl 32% . lưu lượng bơm tầm 30l-60l/phút . ban tư vấn giúp loại bơm và giá thành dk?
liên hệ 0903 sáu 45096

----------


## Challenger

> mình đang cần bơm dùng để bơm axit hcl 32% . lưu lượng bơm tầm 30l-60l/phút . ban tư vấn giúp loại bơm và giá thành dk?
> liên hệ 0903 sáu 45096


Với lưu lượng lớn như vậy thì giá bơm sẽ rất cao, như con này, có chừng 17l/phút thôi đã gần 30tr rồi
http://vnpump.com/bom-dinh-luong-inj...750w-6860.html
Mà anh bơm axit này cho việc gì, yêu cầu về độ chính xác lưu lượng như thế nào?

----------


## Tuan Kieu

ko cần chính xác , mục đích chỉ là bơm nhanh can 30lit vào bồn hóa chất nhanh nhất có thể thôi . vì sản xuất muốn tốc độ cao .

----------


## Challenger

À, nếu vậy thì cái anh cần là bơm màng khí nén chứ không phải bơm định lượng, bơm này không chạy điện mà chạy bằng khí nén, nên cần đầu tư thêm máy nén khí, giá thì thấp hơn bơm định lượng. Vd con này là 46l/phút:
http://maybomnuochcm.vn/san-pham/may...ptpt-9569.html
Nếu anh bơm từ bồn lớn hơn, vd như bơm từ tank nhựa 1000l vào bồn hóa chất, thì dùng bơm li tâm tốt hơn, với cùng giá tiền, lưu lượng bơm sẽ lớn hơn bơm màng khí nén gần cả chục lần, vd như con này, xấp xỉ giá con trên, lưu lượng gấp 8 lần:
http://maybomnuochcm.vn/san-pham/may...-3hp-8047.html
Tuy bơm li tâm phải tốn thời gian mồi nhưng tính ra vẫn nhanh hơn nhiều do lưu lượng rất lớn của nó.

----------

Tuan Kieu

----------


## CKD

Trước em có dùng mấy loại kiểu này. Dùng trong dây chuyền xi mạ. Mục đích bơm dung dịch muối, axit, kiềm... từ thùng chứa vào bể hoặc từ bể vào hệ thống lắng lọc v.v..

Nó cũng chỉ là bơm ly tâm thông thường, có cái đầu bơm được cách ly hoàn toàn và dẫn động thông qua từ thông của nam châm vĩnh cữu. Phần tiếp xúc với hoá chất hoàn toàn bằng nhựa. Không dùng shield trục nên rất bền.

Bên em dùng lâu lâu chỉ tháo ra vệ sinh vì bản thân nó bị đóng cặn, bám bẩn.


Nó như cái hình bên dưới

----------

Tuan Kieu

----------


## Tuấn

> ko cần chính xác , mục đích chỉ là bơm nhanh can 30lit vào bồn hóa chất nhanh nhất có thể thôi . vì sản xuất muốn tốc độ cao .


Hcl là hóa chất chuối phết bác ui, dùng mấy con có dính tí kim loại là tèo ( kể cả inox 316ti )

----------

Tuan Kieu

----------


## Tuan Kieu

cái bơm li tâm ,phần quạt bằng nhựa co chịu nôiỉ hcl ko ợ. em lo cái thàng ãit này nót pha hủy kinh lắm. hiện tai be can ãit đổ vào bồn mà ớn quá .mở nắp ra là khói bay tè le rồi

----------


## Challenger

> cái bơm li tâm ,phần quạt bằng nhựa co chịu nôiỉ hcl ko ợ. em lo cái thàng ãit này nót pha hủy kinh lắm. hiện tai be can ãit đổ vào bồn mà ớn quá .mở nắp ra là khói bay tè le rồi


Dùng bơm li tâm dẫn động từ bằng nhựa PP hoặc Teflon bơm vô tư anh ạ, em bơm hoài, chẳng vấn đề gì cả.
Nhưng bơm li tâm thì bắt buộc phải mồi chứ nó không thể tự hút được, và cũng không thể bơm kiệt, vd can 30l anh bơm được 25l thôi, nếu bơm nữa không khí sẽ lọt vào bơm và sẽ phải mồi lại, và đầu hút phải có van một chiều để axit không bị trào ngược ra khi anh rút ống lên, vì như thế không khí sẽ lọt vào và anh sẽ phải mồi bơm lại.
Tóm lại là chỉ có 2 lựa chọn: 
_ Bơm màng khí nén, đắt nhưng dễ sử dụng, cứ bật bơm và cắm ống vào hút, chẳng phải làm gì cả, phù hợp hút can 30l.
_ Bơm li tâm, rẻ nhưng phải mồi, và không thể bơm kiệt, lỡ để không khí lọt vào là phải mồi lại, phù hợp với các thùng vài trăm lít.

----------

Tuan Kieu

----------


## Tuan Kieu

vậy dùng bơm màng khí nén cũng dc. anh có thể tu vấn loại nào xai tốt ko ạ?
  với lưu lượng 30l /phút có bơm nào phù hợp ?

----------


## Challenger

Vậy anh có thể chọn con này, lưu lượng 28l/ph
http://maybomnuochcm.vn/san-pham/may...5fpt-9577.html

----------

Tuan Kieu

----------

